# [RfD] Merging fortune ports



## fonz (Dec 21, 2013)

Howdy all,

I happened to notice that there are already several misc/fortune* ports and it takes only the slightest bit of imagination to come up with several more. Hell, I alone can think of at least a dozen or so. However, we probably don't want to fill the ports tree with a whole bunch of ports that are pretty much the same except for the one or two files they install. Moreover, who is to say which fortune ports get accepted and which don't? This got me thinking:

Would it be a good idea to merge all fortune* ports into one and use the OPTIONS framework to let the user select which cookie jar(s) they wish to install?

For what it's worth: I'd be happy to do the work (except for the actual commits, since I lack the necessary rights) and wouldn't mind taking (or sharing) maintainership.

Anyway, I just thought I'd put the idea out there; comments are welcome.

For your reference: I also posted this on the freebsd-ports@ mailing list.


----------



## morbit (Jan 25, 2014)

How is merging going? Honestly, I don't care for the rest, but I would like to have my fortune -o back.


----------



## nanotek (Jan 25, 2014)

@fonz, I think it's a good idea.


----------



## fonz (Feb 3, 2014)

morbit said:
			
		

> How is merging going?


It will probably be a meta port instead.



			
				morbit said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't care for the rest, but I would like to have my fortune -o back.


I submitted a port for that months ago, but it hasn't been committed yet. Reportedly there's a severe backlog of ports PRs.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 5, 2014)

Please do. After ten years of `fortune -a` every time I open an xterm repetition has started to set in. I could never be bothered to install a bunch of different ports. One port would be better. I would prefer a single port, rather than a meta-port, to prevent /var/db/pkg clutter. But it's really not that important (bikeshed!)

Also, if you're going to include misc/fortune-mod-bible, please only include the funny parts, like God killing people 'cause they complain about God killing people.



> Reportedly there's a severe backlog of ports PRs.



This has pretty much been the case for as long as I've submitted PR's


----------



## freethread (Feb 6, 2014)

<off-topic>


			
				Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> ... But it's really not that important (bikeshed!)


Damn! Thank you @Carpetsmoker
</off-topic>


----------

